# secular physical science reccommendation



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello All,
I use Apologia science, and I like it. However, science, like everything else has a "point of view". I am not convinced that I share the "point of view" that this curriculum has with regard to environmentalism. So, I want to share BOTH points of view on this subject, and let my children have the opportunity to think that through. Could you direct me to a good science book/resource that would talk about environmentalism/global warming with the belief that global warming IS happening and enviornmentalism is a good idea. That way, my kids and I can discuss both sides of this issue together... 

Thanks in advance,
Cindyc.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We use McGraw Hill/National Geographic Science and it's pretty good on those subjects. It's what The Calvert School uses.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks, Lisa.  

Cindyc.


----------

